# Avantages/Inconvénients iPad v/ MacBook Air



## shadokart (29 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Dès lors que l'on possède un ordinateur de bureau central, un ordinateur complémentaire et léger (parfaitement synchronisé avec l'ordinateur de bureau) s'impose dans bien des activités professionnelles. 

Ma question porte sur le choix entre deux options d'ordinateur complémentaire : prendre un iPad ou prendre un MacBook Air ?

L'avantage du MacBook Air est de disposer d'un clavier physique. L'iPad semble lui encore plus pratique pour la synchronisation puisqu'il suffit de cliquer sur le bouton de synchronisation d'iTunes pour s'assurer que les données sont toutes copiées sur l'iPad. Mais certains disent que l'iPad est une pompe à fric parce qu'il faut racheter plein d'applications. En même temps l'iPad, avec l'option 3G, permet d'être connecté à l'Internet tout le temps, là où il faut une clé branchée sur un port USB pour capter l'Internet avec le MacBook Air hors réseau wifi. 

Alors pour départager les deux j'aimerais savoir, à partir de vos analyses et si possible de vos expériences concrètes, quels avantages et inconvénients vous voyez aux deux. Au-delà des éternelles réponses de type "ça dépend de toi et de ce que tu fais", qu'est-ce que vous pouvez isoler comme éléments objectifs ou conclusions pratiques ? 

Merci !


----------



## edd72 (29 Janvier 2011)

Ben l'iPad est une tablette, ce n'est pas un ordinateur... Tu veux faire quoi avec? (si c'est jsute du surf, ça ira; si tu veux faire des trucs plus évolués, oubi... il ne tourne pas sous OS X mais sous iOS -comme l'iPhone-, ça fait une grosse différence...)


----------



## Dimitri11 (29 Janvier 2011)

Hello,

Personnellement, je me suis posé la question il y a quelques temps, et j'ai opté pour le MacBook Air (que je n'ai pas encore, mais mon choix est ferme).

Première raison, tu l'as citée : le clavier physique. Autant je suis d'accord que le clavier est fonctionnel sur l'iPad, autant on reste plus rapide avec des vraies touches, et tout ce qui est copier/coller, sélection, ça va quand même plus vite avec un clavier physique.

La puissance de calcul et fonctionnalité : tout dépend ce que tu fais, moi je programme pas mal, et là, l'ordinateur reste indispensables.

L'organisation des fichiers : quand tu traites tes .pages, .doc, .pdf, .numbers, .xls, .epa, je préfère l'organisation Mac OS, et y a pas besoin d'une application supplémentaire.

Concernant la 3G, je sais pas comment c'est en France, en tout cas en Suisse, ça reste trop cher (avec nos *#@| d'opérateurs...), et j'ai la solution iPhone en partage de connexion.

Cependant, l'iPad reste une superbe machine.. Attend peut-être de voir si les rumeurs ont raison, peut-êre l'iPad 2 pourra être plus complet pour ce que tu attends ;-)


----------



## edd72 (29 Janvier 2011)

En France, la 3G est illimité dans des forfaits aux alentours de 40&#8364;/mois (voir moins -25&#8364; chez Virgin?-).


----------



## Dimitri11 (29 Janvier 2011)

Voici un topic où il y a comparaison entre MBA et iPad, jette un coup d'oeil
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/temoignage-mba-11-vs-ipad-546142.html


Moi je paie déjà un tarif "illimité" pour l'iPhone, personne ne propose d'offre combinée, je trouve ça dégueu! L'illimité n'existe pas chez Nous :/


----------



## David_b (29 Janvier 2011)

shadokart a dit:


> Alors pour départager les deux j'aimerais savoir, à partir de vos analyses et si possible de vos expériences concrètes, quels avantages et inconvénients vous voyez aux deux.



Concrètement, il est bien plus dur de rabattre l'écran de l'iPad (et on ne peut le faire qu'une seule fois) comparé à la facilité avec laquelle on peut rabattre celui dur Air. Par contre, j'ai plus de mal à utiliser l'écran tactile du Air.



> *Au-delà des éternelles réponses de type "ça dépend de toi et de ce que tu fais",* qu'est-ce que vous pouvez isoler comme éléments objectifs ou conclusions pratiques ?


Un tel ton (présomptueux) donnerait  éventuellement envie de te répondre _si_ tu n'étais pas es 50000ème à poser la même question et _si_ tu prenais la peine de lire les réponses que nous avons déjà fait l'effort d'y apporter. 

Donc, une seule réponse : STFW + STFF. Ensuite, si tu as des questions précises...

Oui, je sais : s'ils volaient, je serais chef d'escadrille.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2011)

Sans vouloir le moins du monde polémiquer, les _éternelles réponses de type "ça dépend de toi et de ce que tu fais"_, représentent un effort vers l'objectivité  et les conclusions pratiques souhaitées. À quoi bon recommander les qualités du clavier du MBA à quelqu'un qui veut essentiellement surfer, faire des croquis à main levée ou saisir de courts mémos ? À quoi bon relever le confort de l'écran tactile de l'iPad si l'utilisateur recherche prioritairement un outil nomade pour rédiger des textes longs à la mise en page complexe ?

Donc, je répète ce qui a été dit si souvent et à bon escient sur ces forums : tout dépend des utilisations prioritaires que l'on entend faire de sa machine. Le meilleur outil dans l'absolu, ça n'existe pas.


La vraie bonne manière de poser la question est : "Voici mes besoins, les usages que j'entends faire de ma machine ; compte-tenu de votre propre expérience, quel outil vous paraît le plus pertinent à cet effet ?".


----------



## shadokart (30 Janvier 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> La vraie bonne manière de poser la question est : "Voici mes besoins, les usages que j'entends faire de ma machine ; compte-tenu de votre propre expérience, quel outil vous paraît le plus pertinent à cet effet ?".



Merci pour vos réponses ! 

Oui pardon, ma phrase a pu être interprétée comme impertinente, ce qui n'était pas mon intention. Je ne rejetais en fait pas l'idée que l'on puisse/doive évoquer une diversité d'usages pour évaluer les deux machines. Ce que je visais ce sont les réponses qui ne donnent pas les éléments pour pouvoir se construire un jugement, au prétexte que tout est relatif. 

Et c'est ça que je trouve beaucoup dans les forums et qui m'a conduit a tenter un fil de discussion qui permettrait de sortir des particularismes d'un utilisateur, afin d'établir une sorte de typologie générale des grandes utilisations. Autrement dit, je pense qu'il est possible d'établir des schémas généraux et de souligner en quoi un appareil est plus adapté qu'un autre en fonction d'usages types. 

Par exemple : une activité bureautique comporte du traitement de texte, de la consultation de mails et du surf Internet, 

Une activité ludique insistera sur les jeux, le visionnage de vidéos et l'écoute de musiques.

Une activité créatrice va demander des logiciels spécialisés : une application musicale pour la composition de partitions, une application de dessin (transformation de l'iPad en tablette graphique) etc.

En fonction de ces grandes catégories, il est possible de dire ce qu'apporte un appareil plutôt qu'un autre. L'iPad c'est mieux ou moins bien pour une activité bureautique ? Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser l'iPad comme écran complémentaire tout en faisant que la machine se recharge ? Je lisais que l'étui vendu par Apple ne permettait pas de brancher le câble d'alimentation tout en maintenant l'iPad devant soir comme un écran fixe. Egalement : quelle frontière entre l'inutile et l'utile avec l'iPad qui a un côté très "gadget" ? Quelle fiabilité de l'iPad pour le surf, par rapport au MBA qui s'appuierait sur une clé 3G ? Et la synchronisation ? N'est-ce pas plus galère de synchroniser le MBA avec l'ordinateur principal ?

Cela étant mon usage principal est : 

&#8226; Rédaction de mails
&#8226; Lecture de textes
&#8226; Consultation carnet d'adresses
&#8226; Gestion des tâches (Things)
&#8226; Consultation agenda électronique
&#8226; Visionnage de vidéos
&#8226; Consultation fichiers via Evernote
&#8226; Faire des présentation PP (ou plutôt Keynotes)

Avec deux besoins fondamentaux : d'une part la nécessité de pouvoir me connecter en permanence à l'Internet (compte-tenu des mails mais aussi des applications nécessitant de procéder à des synchronisations), et d'autre part la facilité maximum pour synchroniser cet appareil mobile et l'ordinateur de bureau. 

Merci


----------



## Mr Fon (30 Janvier 2011)

Bah à lire le détail de tes besoins ça donne bien l'impression que ton choix est déjà fait...
iPad non? :rateau:


----------



## Nicolarts (30 Janvier 2011)

Il y a beaucoup des avantages d'iPad et Macbook Air de ma part : 

iPad : Je l'utilise comme le seconde de bureautique pour email, les notes, etc pour éviter perdre mon temps sur mon iMac... Je travaille iMac des créations, quand je recois quelques choses, je regarde dircetement sur iPad... Pandant mon repos, je l'utilise comme le journal car il y a quelques app qui sont intéressant. Au voyage, je l'utilise pour voir les films pendant le train, c'est très pratique ! Je suis content.

Macbook Air (je ne l'ai pas encore mais je l'aurai quand je réussis vendre mon portable PC) : Je prendrai la 11 pouces, C'est très pratique pour déplacer ou travailler pendant le voyage avec les bonnes logiciels comme Pixelmator ou Ponic Coda ou encore bien GraphicConverter 7 ! 11 pouces est parfait pour moi ! Je l'ai déjà testé et je me compte que je l'acheterai. 


Ces deux produits sont vraiement incroyable de ma part.... Ce Job's ira loin


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Janvier 2011)

Je ne vais pas jouer les spécialistes que je ne suis pas, n'ayant ni MBA ni iPad pour l'instant (ça viendra, je le sens, à force de traîner par ici... ). 

Ceci dit, je peux conseiller cette lecture, si elle n'a pas déjà été faite : http://www.igen.fr/test/logiciels/test-iwork-pour-ipad-11604 (très bon et très long test).


Pour transférer des fichiers d'un iPad à un Mac, ou pour utiliser Keynote, tout n'est pas rose, comme le laisse penser ce fil : http://forums.macg.co/ipad/pb-transfert-de-fichier-keynote-de-imac-vers-ipad-465142.html


Maintenant, que donnera l'iPad 2 ? Comment évolueront ses applications ? Au vu des limitations actuelles de l'iPad ou d'iWork sur cette plateforme, je conseillerais pour l'instant plutôt le MBA 11,6". Sauf si la montée en puissance du prochain iPad est vraiment significative. Dans ce cas, les besoins exprimés par shadokart seront mieux satisfaits par l'iPad, comme l'a bien pressenti Mr Fon.


----------



## JC484 (31 Janvier 2011)

Les 2 betes sont terribles, mais je viens de lire que notre cher gouvernement allait taxer les produits de copie privee : tablettes, gps, autoradio (lol) a partir de demain et si c est vrai, l ipad 16g wifi coutera 8E de plus qu aujourdhui... 
donc va falloir se decider rapidement...


----------



## flamoureux (31 Janvier 2011)

JC484 a dit:


> Les 2 betes sont terribles, mais je viens de lire que notre cher gouvernement allait taxer les produits de copie privee : tablettes, gps, autoradio (lol) a partir de demain et si c est vrai, l ipad 16g wifi coutera 8E de plus qu aujourdhui...
> donc va falloir se decider rapidement...



Je ne pense pas que 8&#8364; feront pencher la balance dans le choix entre une des 2 machines.

PS : Par pitié, l'apostrophe de ton mac (ou même sur un PC) se trouve sous la touche "4". L'iPad à même une touche dédiée exclusivement à cet effet.


----------



## shadokart (31 Janvier 2011)

Mr Fon a dit:


> Bah à lire le détail de tes besoins ça donne bien l'impression que ton choix est déjà fait...
> iPad non? :rateau:



Ben... la proximité des deux machines me fait douter. La solution s'imposerait-elle à ce point ?


----------



## JC484 (31 Janvier 2011)

PS : Par pitié, l'apostrophe de ton mac (ou même sur un PC) se trouve sous la touche "4". L'iPad à même une touche dédiée exclusivement à cet effet.[/QUOTE]

on vit dans un pays libre non? l absence d apostrophe est si genante qu elle gene la lecture des posts? 
pour ma part, l absence de regles de grammaire ou d orthographe est bien plus choquante ...:mouais:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (31 Janvier 2011)

David_b a dit:


> Concrètement, il est bien plus dur de rabattre l'écran de l'iPad (et on ne peut le faire qu'une seule fois) comparé à la facilité avec laquelle on peut rabattre celui dur Air. Par contre, j'ai plus de mal à utiliser l'écran tactile du Air.
> 
> Un tel ton (présomptueux) donnerait  éventuellement envie de te répondre _si_ tu n'étais pas es 50000ème à poser la même question et _si_ tu prenais la peine de lire les réponses que nous avons déjà fait l'effort d'y apporter.
> 
> ...



:love: Que dire de plus ? Si ce n'est que pour ouvrir un tel sujet, on a certainement pas clairement défini ses besoins... 

L'iPad pour les vidéos en Flash, donc exit youtube et co, c'est une grande histoire d'amour...


----------



## flamoureux (31 Janvier 2011)

> JC484 a dit:
> 
> 
> > PS : Par pitié, l'apostrophe de ton mac (ou même sur un PC) se trouve sous la touche "4". L'iPad à même une touche dédiée exclusivement à cet effet.
> ...



C'est vrai, quelle idée ces apostrophes ???... Je vais de ce pas dire à mes élèves de ne plus les mettre. Après tout, les adultes ne l'estiment pas nécessaire... 

(Au passage, l'absence de majuscule constitue une faute de grammaire)


----------



## JC484 (31 Janvier 2011)

Mais voilà un professionnel avec une grande conscience, c'est admirable dans le cadre de l'Education Nationale, mais sur un forum où tous les usagers ne sortent pas de votre classe, cher professeur, c'est déplacé. Un jour viendra peut être où les écoliers de France apprendront la langue de Molière sur ordinateurs et pratiqueront avec assiduité les règles quand ils rédigeront des SMS... et le jour où les nouveaux conducteurs mettront leur clignotants avant de tourner... 
En attendant, sur ce forum où les usagers sont libres de rédiger des messages dits d'entraide, il faudrait respecter le droit d'expression de chacun avec ou sans ponctuation, apostrophes, orthographe... 
Méfiez-vous, car vous ne savez pas toujours à qui vous prodiguez votre Bescherelle ou Bled de poche... 
Cordialement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h22 ----------

A Shadokart, je m'excuse de l'absence de mes apostrophes ou autre majuscule... J'espère que mon message lui a apporté un peu d'aide et que cet interlude académique ne l'a pas ennuyé.


----------



## daffyb (31 Janvier 2011)

JC484 a dit:


> Mais voilà un professionnel avec une grande conscience, c'est admirable dans le cadre de l'Education Nationale, mais sur un forum où tous les usagers ne sortent pas de votre classe, cher professeur, c'est déplacé. Un jour viendra peut être où les écoliers de France apprendront la langue de Molière sur ordinateurs et pratiqueront avec assiduité les règles quand ils rédigeront des SMS... et le jour où les nouveaux conducteurs mettront leur clignotants avant de tourner...
> *En attendant, sur ce forum où les usagers sont libres de rédiger des messages dits d'entraide, il faudrait respecter le droit d'expression de chacun avec ou sans ponctuation, apostrophes, orthographe... *
> Méfiez-vous, car vous ne savez pas toujours à qui vous prodiguez votre Bescherelle ou Bled de poche...
> Cordialement
> ...




Et bien non, justement. Tu es libre de rédiger des messages dans un langage, typo et consort LISIBLES. Le manque dapostrophes, de ponctuation etc. ralenti la lecture des personnes donnant leur temps pour aider les autre, donc la moindre des choses est de leur faciliter la tâche. Sur ce, merci de rester dans le sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2011)

Oui, mais ne pas respecter la grammaire, l'orthographe, les accents, la ponctuation... OK on est libre, mais libre de quoi ? Libre d'être incompréhensible sans un stock d'aspirine et quinze relectures de ses posts ? Sur un forum d'entraide, ça la fout un peu mal...

La remarque n'était pas méchante, je trouve.
C'était juste une remarque, une demande.

Tu vois, quand j'ai vu la remarque de flamoureux, j'ai dû faire l'effort de revenir sur ton post. Je l'avais zappé.
Pourquoi, d'après toi ?

Le côté "je parle comme je veux, je suis libre et c'est à vous de vous adapter à moi" si tu veux, j'hésite entre égoiste ou feignasse.


----------



## Padawanlady (31 Janvier 2011)

Coucou,
@ Shadokart : j'utilise mon iPad comme radio dans ma salle de bains avec une application qui s'appelle Sonio, j'aime lire les journaux le matin avec mon petit déj, ou regarder mes séries préférées dans le TGV.
@JC484 : vos messages ne m'ont pas choquée outre mesure car je vois pire dans mon boulot et surtout sur Facebook (pour ne pas le nommer), les apostrophes sont les premiers oubliés quand on veut écrire vite... pour ma part, cela ne rend pas la lecture incompréhensible... à moins de vouloir chercher la petite bête par déformation professionnelle.
Désolée pour la parenthèse, en vous souhaitant un Joyeux Achat


----------



## shadokart (1 Février 2011)

Et la synchronisation ? N'est-ce pas plus galère de synchroniser le MBA avec l'ordinateur principal ?

En tout cas merci à tous d'apporter vos lumières jusqu'ici.


----------



## flamoureux (1 Février 2011)

shadokart a dit:


> Et la synchronisation ? N'est-ce pas plus galère de synchroniser le MBA avec l'ordinateur principal ?
> 
> En tout cas merci à tous d'apporter vos lumières jusqu'ici.



Je le fais en utilisant le iDisk de Mobile Me ce qui me permet d'avoir des dossiers "Documents" identiques sur les 2 machines, mais il y a d'autres façons. Tu peux utiliser Dropbox par exemple. Tu peux aussi le faire "à la main" mais pour le coup ça serait peut être un peu fastidieux.

Tout dépend si tu veux retrouver tout ton contenu ou pas sur ton MBA (ce qui à mon sens pour une machine secondaire ne servirait pas à grand chose).


----------



## pitou_92 (1 Février 2011)

moi, pour l'instant et jusqu'a fin mai environ, je n'utilise(rai) que mon mba 11".
pour l'instant il suffit pour l'utilisation que j'en ai.


----------



## shadokart (3 Février 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> Je le fais en utilisant le iDisk de Mobile Me ce qui me permet d'avoir des dossiers "Documents" identiques sur les 2 machines



J'ai l'impression que l'on n'échappe pas à Mobile Me pour la synchronisation parfaite des contacts, du calendrier et des documents. 

Drop box c'est bon pour les documents mais pas pour le reste me semble-t-il. Et Evernote c'est pareil.

Donc si je comprends bien, avec l'iPad on synchronise tout via wifi d'un clic, et si on utilise un MBA, Mobile me s'impose (soit tout de même 80 par an, ce que je trouve très cher), c'est bien ça ?


----------



## flamoureux (3 Février 2011)

shadokart a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que l'on n'échappe pas à Mobile Me pour la synchronisation parfaite des contacts, du calendrier et des documents.
> 
> Drop box c'est bon pour les documents mais pas pour le reste me semble-t-il. Et Evernote c'est pareil.
> 
> Donc si je comprends bien, avec l'iPad on synchronise tout via wifi d'un clic, et si on utilise un MBA, Mobile me s'impose (soit tout de même 80&#8364; par an, ce que je trouve très cher), c'est bien ça ?



L'iPad se synchronise par USB, pas par wifi (sauf en jailbreakant). Il y avait un article assez bien fichu sur MacG sur les différentes façons de synchroniser ses machines mais je n'arrive pas à retrouver le lien. Il y a plein d'autre façons de synchroniser tes appareils.


----------



## Rajindael (3 Février 2011)

Pour ma part je me tâte à acheter un ipad ou un MBA, disons cette été, le temps de bien penser mon achat. J'ai été amener à me questionner sur la syncronisation, et dans mon cas un NAS avec ChronoSync ça suffira. Même pour lire du contenu multimédia venand d'iTunes, mon NAS fait office de serveur iTunes (et apparait comme un bibliotheque partagé), en soit à la maison j'aurais tout ce qu'il faut.

le seul truc qui me chagrine un peu c'est pour la 3G, est ce que quelqu'un ici à une idée de l'autonomie du MBA avec une clé 3G ou de l'efficacité d'un de ces modem routeur/3G/Wifi fournis par SFR ou Orange ?
Sinon, au niveau des clés j'ai cru comprendre que sous MacOS c'était un peu plantogène, non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Février 2011)

El-Mister a dit:


> le seul truc qui me chagrine un peu c'est pour la 3G, est ce que quelqu'un ici à une idée de l'autonomie du MBA avec une clé 3G ou de l'efficacité d'un de ces modem routeur/3G/Wifi fournis par SFR ou Orange ?
> Sinon, au niveau des clés j'ai cru comprendre que sous MacOS c'était un peu plantogène, non ?



Je ne peux répondre sur l'autonomie. Pour le reste, je n'ai eu des plantages (kernel panic) qu'au début de l'utilisation de ma clé Bouygues Télécom, lorsque je suivais une procédure apparemment inadaptée pour me déconnecter. Depuis que je passe par les préférences réseau pour me connecter ou me déconnecter (avec l'icône de ma clé dans la barre de menus), je n'ai plus aucun problème. Rien ne dit cependant que mon expérience est généralisable. Je suis encore sous Mac OS X 10.5.8 par ailleurs.


----------



## Rajindael (3 Février 2011)

merci pour la réponse, je vais continuer à chercher, mais j'avoue c'est ce qui me fait le plus "tiquer" pour l'achat d'un MBA. Enfin si pour toi ça fonctionne pas trop mal alors pourquoi pas moi ^^

Pourquoi Apple n'a pas prévu ça dans le MBA... lol


----------



## shadokart (4 Février 2011)

El-Mister a dit:


> Pour ma part je me tâte à acheter un ipad ou un MBA, disons cette été, le temps de bien penser mon achat. J'ai été amener à me questionner sur la syncronisation, et dans mon cas un NAS avec ChronoSync ça suffira. Même pour lire du contenu multimédia venand d'iTunes, mon NAS fait office de serveur iTunes (et apparait comme un bibliotheque partagé), en soit à la maison j'aurais tout ce qu'il faut.



Ça a l'air intéressant ta solution. Pourrais-tu expliquer ce qu'est un NAS Chronosync ? Comment ça se met en place ?


----------



## Ekow (4 Février 2011)

shadokart a dit:


> Ça a l'air intéressant ta solution. Pourrais-tu expliquer ce qu'est un NAS Chronosync ? Comment ça se met en place ?



Un NAS (Network Attached Storage) est une unité de stockage sur le réseau, comme un disque dur externe où tout le réseau aurait accès.

Chronosync est un logiciel qui permet de synchroniser des dossiers/fichiers entre plusieurs machines, ici en l'occurrence entre le NAS et le mac.

Personnellement j'ai un NAS Synology certifié DLNA pour streamer du contenu multimedia sur ma télé ou toutes mes machines et j'en suis super content, quoi qu'il pourrait être un poil plus silencieux m'enfin...


----------



## flamoureux (4 Février 2011)

Ekow a dit:


> Un NAS (Network Attached Storage) est une unité de stockage sur le réseau, comme un disque dur externe où tout le réseau aurait accès.
> 
> Chronosync est un logiciel qui permet de synchroniser des dossiers/fichiers entre plusieurs machines, ici en l'occurrence entre le NAS et le mac.
> 
> Personnellement j'ai un NAS Synology certifié DLNA pour streamer du contenu multimedia sur ma télé ou toutes mes machines et j'en suis super content, quoi qu'il pourrait être un poil plus silencieux m'enfin...



Des dossiers partagés c'est pas mal non plus ? Quel est l'avantage du NAS par rapport à ça ?


----------



## Ekow (4 Février 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> Des dossiers partagés c'est pas mal non plus ? Quel est l'avantage du NAS par rapport à ça ?




Si tu laisses ton ordinateur tout le temps allumé, relié au réseau et que tu partages tous tes dossiers c'est sûr, peu d'avantages.

Le NAS fait aussi serveur web, ftp, il peut télécharger tout ce que tu veux et propose en principe une plus importante capacité de stockage qu'un ordinateur, ainsi que la gestion du raid suivant le modèle. Je m'en sers également pour mes sauvegardes Time Machine et synchronisation entre plusieurs machines.

C'est en tout cas les fonctionnalités que j'utilise sur le mien.


----------



## flamoureux (4 Février 2011)

Ekow a dit:


> Si tu laisses ton ordinateur tout le temps allumé, relié au réseau et que tu partages tous tes dossiers c'est sûr, peu d'avantages.
> 
> Le NAS fait aussi serveur web, ftp, il peut télécharger tout ce que tu veux et propose en principe une plus importante capacité de stockage qu'un ordinateur, ainsi que la gestion du raid suivant le modèle. Je m'en sers également pour mes sauvegardes Time Machine et synchronisation entre plusieurs machines.
> 
> C'est en tout cas les fonctionnalités que j'utilise sur le mien.



Super intéressant ça ! Est ce que ça serait possible selon toi de, par exemple, mettre un petit SSD dans mes machines et stocker vidéos, musique et photo sur le NAS ?


----------



## Ekow (4 Février 2011)

Bien sur, tous mes fichiers multimédia sont stockés dessus et je les consulte chez moi quand j'ai le temps sinon j'emporte quelques épisodes de séries sur mon portable ou macbook, et je synchronise mon HTC avec le dossier de musique dès que celui ci est branché à mon mac.


----------



## flamoureux (4 Février 2011)

Ekow a dit:


> Bien sur, tous mes fichiers multimédia sont stockés dessus et je les consulte chez moi quand j'ai le temps sinon j'emporte quelques épisodes de séries sur mon portable ou macbook, et je synchronise mon HTC avec le dossier de musique dès que celui ci est branché à mon mac.




D'accord, c'est un idée que je vais creuser. Si je peux me permettre un autre question, le transfert des fichier n'est pas trop long ? 

J'avais déjà essayé de mettre quelques films sur ma Time Capsule pour les partager sur tous les ordinateurs de la maison mais c'était trèèèèèèèès long.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (4 Février 2011)

le choix entre un MBA et un Ipad ne se pose même pas à mon sens, le MBA est beaucoup plus polyvalent, le choix des logiciels me semble plus large, l'étendue des capacités de traitement est très favorable au MBA. Enfin le MBA présente l'avantage de bénéficier de plus de RAM et de plus de mémoire.

Le seul attrait de l'Ipad c'est la possibilité d'être connecté en 3G dans extension à rajouter.

Même pour rédiger des mails, le confort d'un clavier physique est important à mon sens.


----------



## Ekow (4 Février 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> D'accord, c'est un idée que je vais creuser. Si je peux me permettre un autre question, le transfert des fichier n'est pas trop long ?
> 
> J'avais déjà essayé de mettre quelques films sur ma Time Capsule pour les partager sur tous les ordinateurs de la maison mais c'était trèèèèèèèès long.




Le transfert des fichiers se fait à la vitesse de ton réseau, si tu es connecté en ethernet c'est généralement du 100mb/s suivant la box, peut être du gigabit je ne connais pas tous les modèles.

Si tu es relié en wifi, achète un cable ethernet :rateau: 

Plus sérieusement le transfert de fichier est long en wifi (~20mb/s pour la norme g de mémoire), mais une fois que tout est sur le NAS tu pourras streamer sans soucis même un film de 10go, à condition que tu n'aies pas 5 personnes qui le fasse en même temps.


----------



## flamoureux (4 Février 2011)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> le choix entre un MBA et un Ipad ne se pose même pas à mon sens, le MBA est beaucoup plus polyvalent, le choix des logiciels me semble plus large, l'étendue des capacités de traitement est très favorable au MBA. Enfin le MBA présente l'avantage de bénéficier de plus de RAM et de plus de mémoire.
> 
> Le seul attrait de l'Ipad c'est la possibilité d'être connecté en 3G dans extension à rajouter.
> 
> Même pour rédiger des mails, le confort d'un clavier physique est important à mon sens.



Pourquoi quand je moi je dis ça on me saute à la gorge lol ?

Sinon, je suis complètement d'accord avec toi.


----------

